# can someone ID this algae for me pls?



## swifty1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi all,

Can someone shed some light on the brown 'growths' on the underside of my java fern leaves pls and advise how to get rid. They're brown and pointy and well stuck to the undersides.

i couldn't see any similar photo's but maybe I missed them. The second photo shows it I think in its early stages, at first I thought they were snails eggs but they seemed to resemble very closley the colour and texure of the growths and some are starting to sprout 'points'.



















Thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Microsorum frequently reproduces vegetatively by growing little plantlets from the tips of its leaves.I think your Microsorum is growing some roots at the tips before the little leaves of the plantlets show up.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

yup.. its not algae.. your plant is growing..


----------



## swifty1 (Oct 23, 2006)

OMG - no wonder I couldn't find it! 

that'll be interesting to see what they look like when they grow - I envisage a fern growning at the tip of a fern?  is that what it looks like?


----------



## swifty1 (Oct 23, 2006)

also, if it grows do i seperate it from the leaf?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

No hurriy in separating. Wait until it becomes loose or at least until it has several leaves.


----------

